# Cut-away display Gravely on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Somebody is selling a cut-away display model Gravely on Ebay. This would be way cool for a high school shop class, or a tech school to show basic engine function, and use of gears. Of course a serious collector would want one I guess. I'm just passing on info:



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4300653927&rd=1


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just up the road from me in Jackson ----------- Strange piece of history there indeed! Wow.  

Very unique.
Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That would be great thing to have at a Gravely dealership. A old piece of history.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I saw that one, or one just like it at the Gravely "Mow In" last year. Realy kinda neat to see. Realy shows how tough thoes old L monels were. Lots of steel, and iron in there.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have always had a place in my heart for a cutaway of things. I bought a cutaway of an Echo engine from a dealership that closed its doors. Everything moved a if it was a actual engine. Cost me $10.00.

Right now there is a drive train setup with steering etc for a zero turn mower (brand of which slips my mind right now) but its a mass of planetary gears, chains sprockets and shafts that spins ever so nice, that I have been bugging the dealer to sell me, as they no longer carry that brand of mower any more. 

Having a military background, I have had lots of training which used cut aways, and some of the neatest were of the gas turbine engines, gear boxs for helicopters, and propeller controls on airplanes. Heard that making those cutaways costs a lot more than acutually making a functioning item. Back in the mid 60's at the new yorks world fair there was a huge display of all kinds of cutaways in the automotive manuf pavilions.........wonder where all that stuff eventually wound up at..........perhaps in your new car, or the coffee maker on the counter, or your TV set, after it got scraped and recycled, or is it all in storage somewhere just waiting to be dusted off and put on Ebay someday.


----------



## jolinbrown (Feb 16, 2012)

My brother is winding down his tractor business and will soon retire. The last several times i talked to him he mentoins me helping him sell the shops gravely cutaway demo and table. Does anyone know what it would be worth and the best place to list it? I have picture i took with my phone a few days ago if that helps. My work email is [email protected]
Thanks, hope i wasnt out of place asking here.

Jb


----------

